# Leaking steam wand



## Edlockwood (Nov 20, 2014)

Can anyone offer any suggestions about which part may need replacing to stop this ?

Thanks in advance

Oh, it's a V3


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think you need to replace seals in the valve.


----------



## hubrad (May 6, 2013)

If it's leaking around the pivot point when you open the valve, rather than constantly leaking out of the valve, it'll just be a seal.

If the valve is constantly leaking my first port of call (having scrapped a machine through scale build-up causing multiple leakages) woulod be a jolly good descale.


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

2 different seals on the V3, one would be for the ball joint where the wand pivots in the valve assembly, the other is the actual valve seating, replace the O rings at the same time, if I were you, you'll need some white grease...

http://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/page.asp?b=Rancilio&p=228#diagram

Parts 700373 most commonly (replace 703220 as best practice)

then 407001, possibly 406508


----------

